# Sunglass Retainers



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you wear sunglasses for anything except lounging in the backyard, you've probably worried about them falling off, especially during activities over water or at heights where they might be lost or damaged. Hence, the need for a sunglass retainer.

There are several different types out there. Most people are familiar with Croakies, although some find their association with the "fratty" crowd to be a turn-off ( https://croakies.com/ ). Chums have been around for a while, too ( https://www.chums.com/ ).

There are also retainers made from stainless steel cables ( ) and recycled fly fishing lines ( ).

My personal favorite are Cordies. These are hand-knotted from paracord, and come in a variety of colors, including school colors.

https://cordies.bigcartel.com/product/custom-two-colored-cordies-paracord-sunglasses-retainers

So, what's your favorite? Or, do you just take your chances (or wear cheap, disposable sunglasses)?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I just can't wear them; croakies especially. To me, it's one of those 80's preppy elements that crosses over into the "uniform" arena. I can't imagine wearing these without someone wondering why my polo collar wasn't popped.

Then again, I still don my old Frogskins, so I may be throwing stones already.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

When near water, an eyewear retention device is essential, not an accessory!! 

I pick up a simple adjustable cord at West Marine.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I've never worn one of these and I'm now curious. Are they meant to be used only with sports sunglasses like Oakleys or can you wear them with say metal aviators as well? "Fratty" is so rare here that I'm not worried about the connotations.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

You can wear them with most any style of sunglasses. Most types are adjustable or stretchable to some degree to fit over thick or thin temples.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the mention Topsider. If anyone has any questions about Cordies, let me know.

Conor


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

_I have some Chums, but they're akward. If not on a boat, I prefer putting my sunglasses in my pocket. _


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

redmanca said:


> Thanks for the mention Topsider. If anyone has any questions about Cordies, let me know.
> 
> Conor


Excellent product, Conor. I'll be ordering some soon.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

They look kind of big and heavy. I prefer something with a more streamlined feel.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks MM. Looking forward to it.

They do seem big and heavy, but they really aren't. Unless you're used to the cablez type that don't touch you. I run in these and they don't bother me.

Conor


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Chums, Chums, and more Chums. I've used old fly line on a pair or two, but I usually just pick some from a stock of sun-faded, years-old Chums and call it a day. You will find them attached to all of my sunglasses unless I'm wearing work attire that involves at least a jacket. Even on a casual day with chinos, a sport shirt, and loafers, I usually have them on. They get bulky in my shirt pocket and make my shirt hang funny and tend to fall out. Also, they look odd hung from the collar when only one button is undone. 

One pair, a pair of Costa Del Mars which I only use for duck hunting, does have a neoprene strap from Orvis in Max-4 Advantage with a quick release catch at the back and attaches to the glasses with a small fishing tackle swivel via a hole drilled in the very tip of the ear piece.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

I currently use the cable style, I like the minimalistic aspect of them, but I'm intrigued by the cordies, I will have to look further into them especially with football season coming at light speed. redmanca, do these sit more down on the neck or are they fairly lightweight and not noticable? I'm not really familiar with paracord. I would love to see a view from the back with them on if available.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I think they'd have to be heavier than standard Chums or Croakies. You ever see those survival bracelets that are such a fad now? Imagine that, much longer. My duck call lanyard is paracord in the same knot/weave - longer than those would be but that weave gives it some heft. A regular 3 or 4 strand braid would be a lot lighter but then you couldn't undo the knots and make a snare to catch dinner with or tie around your waist because your belt broke. :teacha:


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Duck hunter? Good man, my lanyard is neoprene and sadly void of any bands, but, I have seen the lanyards you are talking about just haven't gotten my hands on any.

Edit: Correction, I do have a dove band, belive it or not.


----------



## redmancba (Jul 14, 2008)

They sit on the neck. I'll dig up a picture when I get home from work today.

They are light though. I just weighed them on the scale at work and they're just over an ounce.


__
http://instagr.am/p/MyYX5KwbhO/

Conor


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info, and really cool scale.


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

Cable temple sunglasses such as from Ray-Ban--the old World War II style.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Order placed for Cordies in royal blue and white.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^ Wildcats, right?


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I thought that was you Alan.

Thanks so much for the order. I'll let you know when I get them in the mail to you!

Conor


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Looking forward to them.



Hardiw1 said:


> ^ Wildcats, right?


Always!


----------



## Tippo (Jul 1, 2012)

good product


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Tippo.

Alan, yours are on the way. The post office said by Tuesday. Let me know what you think when you get them.

Conor


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of the Cordies from behind.

Conor


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, that gives us a good perspective on the size.


----------



## Wieters (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ordered two pairs - one in black and one in orange.

Next Saturday, I am traveling to the UK for five months. I contacted the seller, otherwise known as _redmanca_, in order to inquire into his shipping method so as to ensure that the package arrived before I left. Mr. Aubrey was extremely receptive to my request, and assured me that he would make and send me the Cordies in time. As I told him, I'll have to test the product myself when they arrive, but to this point the customer service was great, and I look forward to sporting my new pairs.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Topsider brought up a good point in the WAYWT thread. If you've wanting or looking for some Cordies, they're gone now. Sorry. But I have some extras to trade, if you want. Go here to check out the deal.

https://youngmanoldman.blogspot.com/2012/11/old-man-rip-cordies.html

Thanks.

Conor


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

*waxed*

Just ordered waxed cotton sunglass thingys from Buffalo Jackson....i'm curious to see if they function well. They look pretty good.


----------

